
Just say NO to Paxos overhead: replacing consensus with network ordering [pdf] - eternalban
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi16/osdi16-li.pdf
======
eternalban
Sourced via 'The Morning Paper':

[https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/12/08/just-say-no-to-paxos-
ove...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/12/08/just-say-no-to-paxos-overhead-
replacing-consensus-with-network-ordering/)

